# Question for ya



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I caught two proud angler perch last winter and wanted to get them nounted but didnt have the money at the time so I wrapped them in wet towels and put them in the freezer. My question to you is do you think that they are still mountable or is that too long to wait?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Depends on your freezer. Chest freezer, no problem...Refridgerator freezer another story. Should be okay.


----------

